# 'Short tongue' issue again



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

One of my female cobalts has developed the 'short tongue' symptom. She tries to eat, but her tongue doesn't seem to come out far enough. She's in a sweater box with one of the males, and he is doing fine. In fact, he will often sit by her and zap the flies right from under her nose. I'm going to be moving him out into another container tonight.

I asked about it during the chat on Sunday and was told that it might be a vitamin deficiency issue. All my frogs get the same suppliments, alternating between RepCal/Herptivite and Miner-All 0. None of them have had this issue before. I have started soaking her in Electrolize mixed 2 drops to 1 ounce of water that has been left out to let gasses dissapate. I can't get her to the vet until Saturday. Is there anything else I should be doing for her in the meantime?


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

How old are you vitamin supplements and how are they being stored?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

The RepCal/Herptivite is well within its due date. The Miner-All 0 is about two years old, but I've raised a bunch of leucs and vents on the same stuff, the leucs for over a year.


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2004)

The first thing that comes to my mind would be dehydration. Frogs/toads/chameleons need to be well hydrated for their tongues to function properly. How's the humidity in her enclosure?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

It's very humid. I actually need to drain it out, since there's standing water in spots.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I've had a couple of situation where one of two PDFs in a viv seemed to be a very poor aim - striking but unable to connect while their cage mate was snapping up FFs right and left. I can't say whether they had a problem with the tongue length. In all cases, I made sure that they had access to food without competition, kept up the vitamin supplementation and saw them become more proficient in feeding (unfortunately a Citronella who had an excursion from its viv and became dehydrated never quite made it - I am beginning to believe its eyes were damaged during the dehydration ). Hopefully with a little TLC your Cobalt will come around. Good luck.

Bill


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

My guess is that the frog/s might have been starved for a while... I'd pay attention to food avaliability and consistency.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys, but I went to feed the frogs this morning and found her dead. It was very sudden. The only change was that I took the male out and added some of those magnolia leaves that had been rinsed with water. I guess I'll have to cancel the appointment and drop her off at the vet for a necropsy and hopefully get some answers.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that. I had the same thing happen to me.


----------

